# Wireless Box or Alternate Option RFI



## fricafresh (Dec 9, 2011)

To whom It may concern:

Does DirectTV offer any kind of wireless box solution?

I have searched to the best of my noobish abilities this forum as well as the standard intrawebs and couldn't find a solution to my issue:

I currently am running the following equipment:
HR24-200 In the living room
H25-100 In master bedroom
I also have the Whole Home DVR with the small coax box rig which I don’t know the name for.

I have had service for roughly a year for whatever that’s worth.

My issue is that the location of the TV is on the interior wall of the master while the coax cable comes in from the opposite side of the room (exterior wall).

This was previously a non-issue as we had old baseboards and carpet so the coax run could be stapled to the base and then hidden whenever possible.

We now have new hardwood floors and baseboards which makes the current situation less than optimal.

The ceilings are all vaulted in our one story house so attic runs are not possible either.

Let me know if anyone has any ideas as to what I can/should do. 

Thank you very much for your time,

FF


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

You could have run it under the hardwood flooring before they installed it, or around the peremiter of the room next to the hardwood before they installed the baseboards. Do you have a basement or crawlspace under the bedroom? If not I'm not sure you have many options at this time. Some believe that DirecTV may offer a WiFi RVU client in the future, but there hasn't been any real proof of that yet.


----------



## rprenove (Sep 15, 2008)

The following product should satisfy your needs:
http://www.actiontec.com/products/product.php?pid=219


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

There is an unsupported DirecTV wireless option that some of us use. For me it solves the problem of a lack of cable drop in the master bath closet (for feeding the TV in the master bath on the other side of the wall). It works well if you have a good wireless network but DirecTV won't install it for you or help with problems, you have to set it up yourself. 

An HR34 RVU server (Genie), C31 RVU client, and Wireless Cinema Connection Kit (WCCK) are required. These can be obtained through Solid Signal (for advance less payments on the HR34 & C31, and purchase of the WCCK) or DirecTV for whatever deal you can get (YMMV). 

The C31 connects to your HDTV via HDMI (or component cables using the optional dongle). The WCCK and C31 use DirecTV Ethernet Over Coax (DECA) to communicate over their coax connection. The WCCK acts as a wireless bridge to connect the C31 to your network and the HR34 RVU server. 

The HR34 does all the tuning and menu formatting and sends the information over ethernet to the C31 via the network/wireless router/WCCK, and remote commands go back the other way.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

rprenove said:


> The following product should satisfy your needs:
> http://www.actiontec.com/products/product.php?pid=219


I've been using that Actiontec wireless transmitter for about a year and a half. It works great. If there is any image quality loss, it is small enough that I can't see it. There are just two small boxes, one at the DIRECTV receiver and one at the TV. A nice bonus is that it can also be used to transmit signals from a BluRay player and any other device with an HDMI output.


----------

